# My Ich still wont go away!!



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

I just notice that the ich might be spreading. I dont know how they're surviving. My tank is at 92 degrees and been this way for the past 2 weeks. I have salt at 1 tablespoon per 5 gallons of water. I thought they cant reproduce at the temp I have them in? Is it because I have plants and sand in the tank? When I do water changes, I make sure the temp of the new water going in the tank is the same as the water in the tank. Is the ich there because Im doing water changes too often? I have never had this much trouble getting rid of ich before in my life. Usually they go away within 4 days or so, but this is ridiculous. Its been over weeks and the same spots are still there. And there's like 2 more new white spots on his fins now. He's been eating but not too much. Is there any other methods of getting rid of the heat besides using meds? Im trying to avoid using any type of medication. Also im afraid to bring the temp up any higher. He's not stressed at all and swimming around but since I got school and work, I barely have time to keep an eye out for him if he becomes stressed due to increase in temp.


----------



## tweaked (Aug 3, 2003)

Kain ... that really sucks .... Are you sure that it's ick? I normally don't like using meds either ... but if it's been going on for over 2 weeks at 92 ... you might reconsider. The best stuff to try is Nox-Ich. I use about 2/3's of the recommended dosage. Because it has meth-green, it will change the water and any silcon blue. the water will clear, but the tint on the silcon normally stays.

But however you decide to treat ... good luck.


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

How's your p doing now?


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

the P is doing good still. He doesnt seem the least bit stressed but Im still just irritated that the ich is still there. I showed DonH some pix and he said that they do indeed look like ich but he has never seen any so resilent. I swear, these ich are like friggin specially evolved ich or something. They wont fall off.


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

You might want to try something more potent if elevated temps and salt does not work. A malachite green/formalin med (like QuickCure or NoxIch) at half dosage might work, but first you MUST lower the temp. Formalin will lower the dissolved oxygen in the water, while malachite green is more toxic at low pH AND high temp.

I believe piranhas are sensitive to malachite green. So if you are going to attempt to treat with this med, monitor your fish closely and be prepared to do a large water change if the fish shows signs of stress. Good luck.


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Hope that works...


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

Hey Thnx again Don :smile: I just looked in the tank today and guess what? Most of the ich on his face is gone except 1 dot left. There's still a couple more on his fins that havent came off yet but I think they finally dropped! I'll leave the temp like this for a couple more days to see if it gets better. If not, i'll try the meds you suggested. Thnx again everyone, especially you Don


----------



## etalon9100 (Jul 4, 2003)

Can you please send me a picture of the ich, or post it in this thread.

My e-mail is [email protected]

Thanks.


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

Hey kain having the same problem but Ick has stayed for 3 weeks. I talked to Don about a more potent salt treament that i'm going to try.

Here it is:

You need to increase the level to 3 tsp/gallon (equivalent to 1 tbsp/gallon). I know this sounds like a lot, but this is at treatment levels NOT preventative levels. So basically you need to increase the salt 4 tbsp/5 gallons more to get it up to 5 tbsp/5 gallons (equivalent to 1 tbsp/1gallon). So you need to add a total of 100 tbsp more salt to your existing 125 gallon divided in 3 days. So add 33 tbsp today, tomorrow, and the next. Keep this dosage in there. If you are going to do a water change replace the salt at 1 tbsp/gallon of the volume you change out.

And reduced feedings, for water quality reasons.


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

Thnx Luciano, I'll wait a couple more days to see if the other ich falls off. If not, im going to start the treatment. Thnx for the help and let me know how yours turn out







Don H has been a great help to me and others as well. I kept him updated on the ammonia burns in case I got any bacterial infections. Now the ammonia burns has healed nearly completely except for a lil mark where the new scales are developing. Thnx again Don for all your help


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

You're welcome... Please keep us posted on your rhom's recovery.


----------

